# How do you justify hunting?



## Knowlton

I am curious how all of you justify hunting. To me it is pure sefishness. I've hunted before and probably will again, So I'm ot exactly an anti-hunter, but man, some of the reasoning gives me a headache.

I have heard several BS justifications like "If I didn't hunt, nature would be out of control". What are your justifications?


----------



## NHS

I hunt because it is something I love to do. I don't have to justify it to anyone.


----------



## Knowlton

Maybe I should have been more clear. How do you justify it to yourself?

"I love to do it" isn't exactly an answer. I could say "I kill people, because I love to do it". But at the end of the day, I would have to look myself in the mirror and really dig to see why I just murdered a slough of people.


----------



## weatherby25

I simply hunt because I want to. I enjoy the meat. I enjoy being in the outdoors. I enjoy the challenge of it. Many reasons are they selfish you bet, and I am ok with that. That is how I justify it to my self. I do not need to justify to you or any one else.


----------



## truemule

I believe my response on the other post explains. But, I'm with NHS I shouldn't have to justify it to anyone. Although I will tell you if you really need to know. Besides it is LEGAL opposed to killing someone.


----------



## Knowlton

So since society says it's ok, that makes it fine by you?

Do you condone and defend homosexuality? How about Swinging? That's a pretty poor excuse and explanation. No offense intended, but come on? :roll:


----------



## weatherby25

Why does one do anything? No matter how you look at it it is selfish. Nothing wrong with that, and no reason to need to justify it. Why are you here trying to start stuff with everyone of your posts? How do you justify that?


----------



## NHS

Of course hunting is a selfish act! It is called nature. Why does the moutain lion hunt? To keep itself alive. Why does a male lion kill the cubs of a pride it has just taken over? To bring the lionesses into heat so it can pass along its own genes. There is still a part of me that longs for the hunt, I receive a sense of self satisfaction knowing I have provided by my own hand. Besides that, it is a whole lot of fun. *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## Knowlton

I am not knocking anyone for being selfish, I'm sure I am most of the day. Just pointing it out.

As far a starting sh%t, Just making conversation with a different point of view. You guys are like a bunch of sheep sometimes.


----------



## callofthewild

Do you condone and defend homosexuality? How about Swinging? That's a pretty poor excuse and explanation. No offense intended, but come on? :roll:[/quote]

i don't think that i have to justify anything to anyone either. i love to go out in the outdoors and hunt match wits with the creatures of this beautiful world if you would. it is my choice and i am perfectly fine with the fact that if i am sucessfull on a hunt i do indeed need to end the life of another living thing. this has been going on since there has been life on this world.

the question of how you justify it is not easy to explain. you try to justify why you put up the examples of homosexuallity and swinging on a hunting forum. i could care less what your sexual preferences are, do what you want to. but do not try to sway me over to your lifestyle "if that is your lifestyle" if it is'nt then it was a really poor comparison in my opinion. i have never attempted to or ever will make you understand why i as a hunter do what i do. i'll do my thing and you do yours.


----------



## Knowlton

I wasn't relating hunting to those things. I was comparing it to the Legal/illegal argument. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## callofthewild

very poor comparison in my opinion. look i will resect your opinions they mean absoultly nothing to me. but in return respect the opinions of the other members on this forum as well.


on the serious side and i mean serious. what made you decide to sign up for these forums anyhow? i read that you are from maine and consider yourself a pretty good fly fisherman. so i can see from that but what has made you feel the way you feel about hunting? just wondering like i said i can respect your opinion if you respect mine. and hopefully we can engage in some serious descusion sometime.


----------



## burge

1 Tradition. Ihave been hunting since I was physicaly and mentaly able. I have many memories from all the time I spent hunting. 
2 I take great satisfaction in putting meat on the table and not have to pay someone else to do the killing for me. allthough I do like a greesy berger every now and then. 8) 

Do you like paying a hitman to do the dirty work :?:


----------



## Knowlton

Like I said, I have hunted and probably will again. I understand my position at the top of the food chain and no, I don't "need" a hitman.


----------



## sagebrush

the last person that I meet that worked for the forest service was more into preserving wildlife than to kill it. maybe the reason for the **** remark.
Why is it then illegal to cut down a dead tree in the forest? because it is part of the natural surroundings. Well to me it looks ugly to see dead trees all over. the forest service would rather have you use the dead fall first. which is fine but can not work out this way all the time.
As for hunting that is part of nature, the need for survival and our position in the food chain.


----------



## imadogman

Gotta feed the kids...and that stuff that you buy in the store is just killed by someone else, and who knows what's in it.
I would rather eat dead stuff that was killed by me.

Have you ever watched a bird dog hunt...that is all of the justification that I need....

...and fools that think meat only comes in a styrofoam package are camping so far from reality, they might as well all live on the coast (pick one). That last comment oughta stir up someone.


----------



## GaryFish

Speaking only for me, I used to justify hunting big game as a way of saving money for quality meat. Costs have escalated to where venison, even in the cheapest of all hunts, costs more than buying beef so I no longer use the cost argument. I don't trophy hunt - never have - and for me, I have no value in that as I certainly don't need a deer head hanging on the wall to make me feel like I'm a stud. I guess I hunt big game now for the connection with nature, but more for the recreational value of it. I enjoy being outdoors in the fall. I enjoy trying to be sneaky with wildlife, and after the hunt, I enjoy eating venison - especially elk more than deer. But recreation is an important part of a life-balance that each person faces. Some find recreation in golf, playing computer games, working on cars, riding horses, four-wheeling, fishing, watching football, reading books, researching new subjects, etc..... I find that the combination of hiking, wildlife study and patterning, shooting - all combine in hunting in ways that I feel challenged and enjoy things. All recreational interests cost money - and hunting is no different. All that said - I find myself harvesting far fewer animals than I used to, and of all hunting, I'd rather hunt pheasants with my springer than chase deer around the hills. And anymore, I would rather fish on the deer rifle opener than go hunting. But again - it is pure recreation. My kids will not starve if I don't bring home a deer, and the cost per pound of wild meat is ridiculous and unjustifiable to me. But I place great value in the recreation it provides. That is why I hunt.

*disclaimer - I do not apply any of these justifications to anyone else, nor do I judge anyone else's justifications on why I do things. I speak only for me and intend no offense to anyone with a different point of view.


----------



## tapehoser

"Justification" would indicate that there was something wrong with hunting in the first place. That it is an act that puts us in opposition to a law or commandment.

Justify VERB: 
1. To demonstrate or prove to be just, right, or valid: justified each budgetary expense as necessary; anger that is justified by the circumstances. 
2. To declare free of blame; absolve. 
3. To free (a human) of the guilt and penalty attached to grievous sin. Used of God. 
4. Law: To demonstrate sufficient legal reason for (an action taken).

Not sure there's anything wrong with it in the first place.


----------



## Loke

I hunt because I am a hunter. If you can't understand that, then you aren't one.


----------



## Riverrat77

Honestly, I hunt for the challenge and the hard work I require of myself to succeed at something I love to do. Are there easier ways to accomplish the end result I seek?? Sure.... I could run down and buy beef packages at Smiths, playing Russian Roulette as I eat them knowing there has been a recall on them for shards of metal in the burger.... or...... I could go pursue an animal in the hills, knowing the meat is totally organic, without toxin or unnecessary additives, able to feed my family and I for months with natures bounty. For me, the work required and the potential for reward is enough to justify me spending hours hiking around in the mountains, in an environment I love to spend my free time in, trying to close the distance on animals that have a distinct edge because this is what they do all day, every day while I'm home, totally safe, relaxing in my nice comfy bed. Yeah, its selfish, but.... this is who I am and I can usually come to grips with the selfish pursuits I allow myself to partake of. It is a good question.... and its very hard to answer but I would say each person is different, has their own reasons for doing what they do and we shouldn't think any less of them regardless of what reasons they discover for what they do. 8)


----------



## STEVO

> I hunt because I am a hunter. If you can't understand that, then you aren't one.


My thoughts exactly. If you dont get the same enjoyment out of doing it , either its just not your thing or your doing it all wrong & mabey for the wrong reasons. I really believe the hunter instinct is bred into man kind. Very few things can put me to peace with the world besides hunting or fishing. I can be on a week long trip & not think once about my problems in the city.


----------



## Loke

STEVO said:


> I hunt because I am a hunter. If you can't understand that, then you aren't one.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. If you dont get the same enjoyment out of doing it , either its just not your thing or your doing it all wrong & mabey for the wrong reasons. I really believe the hunter instinct is bred into man kind. Very few things can put me to peace with the world besides hunting or fishing. I can be on a week long trip & not think once about my problems in the city.
Click to expand...

And you must own a Chessie, too.


----------



## STEVO

> And you must own a Chessie, too


Yes I do :mrgreen:

While im hunting , even that stubborn "problem" doesnt effect me even though he's sitting right next to me. :lol:


----------



## jahan

I love to hunt because I love the outdoors. I love sitting up on the mountain with nothing, but nature surrounding me. The beauty of the outdoors is another reason. It is also a chance to get some quality time with family and friends. 

It is not about the kill for me, if I get one great then we can eat back strap for dinner. If not it was another great experience to get away from the bustle of city life. Nothing gets my adrenaline going like an elk bugling or trying to sneak up on a buck that doesn't know you are even there. 

I like to see all of the different wildlife that is around, it is amazing what you can see if you really look hard around you while sitting on a mountain. All kinds of amazing creatures and plant life. It may be selfish, but it is what I do and what I live for; my family and the great outdoors.


----------



## Knowlton

Thanks for the replies. In the end, these are the kinds of answers I was looking for. They are very well thought out and intelligent. Sorry I had to bust your balls to get passionate answers. I hope you know that a lot of what I said was in jest and created to get a "real" answer.


----------



## chuckmiester

god gave us animals to have dominion over i.e. raise them protect them and kill them for food. you can't justify killing an animal but who needs to justify hunting an animal? as for me i love the challenge of knocking upland game out of the air, cooking it, then eating it and knowing it was all me  . as for bigger animals the same reason for fishing...it's fun and i dont wast the meat.


----------



## Knowlton

chuckmiester said:


> god gave us animals to have dominion over i.e. raise them protect them and kill them for food. you can't justify killing an animal but who needs to justify hunting an animal? as for me i love the challenge of knocking upland game out of the air, cooking it, then eating it and knowing it was all me  . as for bigger animals the same reason for fishing...it's fun and i dont wast the meat.


Oh? :roll: :roll: The whole religion/bible nonsense to justify it. I could say I had superstitions about things just the same as you, that doesn't make it so. :roll: :roll: I believe god gave me dominion over M & M's and Ford Mustang's, So when ever I see one, It is my right to take it at will. You probably teel your kids lies about Santa Claus too. :roll:


----------



## chuckmiester

WHAT!!!??? Santa Clause isn't real? :lol: 

i knew someone would call me on the religion thing, but heck we live in utah. i mean come on. i would like to take mustangs too..geez what's going on here?


----------



## T Abbot

I'm sure you have your reasons and beliefs about what's right and wrong for you, but this is ridiculous and if you were face to face with the good people of Utah, it could be down right dangerous. Better think twice about future comments.


----------



## Loke

Knowlton said:


> chuckmiester said:
> 
> 
> 
> god gave us animals to have dominion over i.e. raise them protect them and kill them for food. you can't justify killing an animal but who needs to justify hunting an animal? as for me i love the challenge of knocking upland game out of the air, cooking it, then eating it and knowing it was all me  . as for bigger animals the same reason for fishing...it's fun and i dont wast the meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? :roll: :roll: The whole religion/bible nonsense to justify it. I could say I had superstitions about things just the same as you, that doesn't make it so. :roll: :roll: I believe god gave me dominion over M & M's and Ford Mustang's, So when ever I see one, It is my right to take it at will. You probably teel your kids lies about Santa Claus too. :roll:
Click to expand...

And because you don't believe, doesn't make it wrong. So lets do the smart thing, and agree to disagree on religion, and not belittle each other's beliefs. Neither one of us can say anything to change the others religion, so lets save everyone the aggravation and end this discussion before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Agreed. Goodby.


----------

